# overclocking 9400GT



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 9400GT 512m DDR2 graphic card. Even when i put full load on my GPU still my GPU temp never go beyond 58C so can i overclock my card ?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it an integrated motherboard chip or a discrete video card? Also, what are the rest of your system specs?
Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Power supply (brand, model, wattage)


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

i have a Pentium D 2.8Ghz processor, Gigabyte G31M-ES2L motherboard ,2GB DDR2 RAM.
It is a discrete video card. 
my video card factory shipped frequencies are 
core clock: 550 MHz
memory clock: 400Mhz
shader clock 1400Mhz

when i clicked on "find optimal" button on nvidia control panel it showed me this result 
core clock: 736 Mhz
memory clock: 400 Mhz
shader clock 1400 Mhz


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

correction it gave me this result for optimal 
core clock: 736 Mhz
memory clock: 493 Mhz
shader clock 1744 Mhz


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What are your power supply specs? You'll have to open up the computer and look, the PSU is the bulky unit with lots of cables where the power cord plugs in.


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

i have a Corsair 450watt PSU


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You could overclock using something like Rivatuner. Just don't expect massive performance boosts, 2-5fps more at best.


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

is nvidia control panel not good for overclocking ?
how much should i OC. is optimal setting i gave above is fine?


----------

